# Add-a-room Qs (trailer Skirt & Gaps)



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

We bought one of those A & E Patty-O-Rooms for our Outback and I'm having a few problems with it:

1) The gaps on the side of the trailer are quite annoying.... Anyone try some foam to make it seal better? Or something else?

2) The zippered door always causes the pins (of the side panels) to pull out of the ground. Anyone know a good way to keep them in the ground? (something like those dog-leash screw in things, but not so big).

And the most annoying of all....

3) The trailer skirt doesn't fit very tight along the side of the trailer. The little twist attachments are just too sparse... I was thinking of adding some more unless I can figure out a better way of securing it (that thin strip of metal screwed on just screams at me that it could work).

4) AND the extra flaps that go over the wheel wells don't stay on!!! It came with some velcro (sewed to the flaps) with a sticky side - but that sticky side just slides right off the fiberglass side and that brown plastic around the wheel wells...... I've tried contact cement and a hot glue gun. Anyone have a better idea? Doesn't 3M make some super sticky stuff??

Thanks
Greg


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Greg,

I did not intend to release this URL until tomorrow (I have a few things I need to clean up on the site). However, given the fact that you brought up the subject of screen rooms, I'll release today to Outbackers!

My wife makes screen rooms. The first Outbacker to express an interest in her rooms was Sensai, so we made one for him. We hope to get his feedback soon so we can make any adjustments he feels are necessary. My wife has also made three screen rooms for our Outback (during our R&D phase). We think we have a pretty good (and cost-effective) solution.

You issues with the Patty-O help us understand what is lacking with other screen rooms on the market. Here is how our screen room addresses your issues:

1. The gaps on the side of the trailer are quite annoying: 
Our screen rooms use heavy duty velcro to attach the light-weight screen room panels to the camper. The rough side of the velcro is placed on the camper in small rectangles (about 2" long). The screen room has velcro sewn into the panel trim, so you attach there. It you are looking for a perfect seal, this solution does not work either. It does do a good job securing the screen room side panel to the trailer, but does not provide an airtight seal. You can get close by lightly pulling the panels tight and then securing, and for us, it seals good enough.

2. The zippered door always causes the pins (of the side panels) to pull out of the ground: 
Our screen room uses no zippers. Instead, the door is created by overlapping the two front panels. If you have traffic coming and going from your screen room, leave the panels loose for easy exit and entry. If you are ready to close up for the night, snaps at the top and bottom of the panels hold the "door" closed. We also provide clips to "prop" the door open. There are several pictures on the website.

3. The trailer skirt doesn't fit very tight along the side of the trailer:
We solve this problem with clips. Outbacks have a nice lip along the fender where clips hold the screens in place. Since our screens are so light-weight, they have no problem staying put.

4. The extra flaps that go over the wheel wells don't stay on.
Again, we solve this problem with clips.

Our website contains much more information about our screen rooms. Since I do not know how the Patty-O is constructed, hopefully other owners of the Patty-O will chime in.

Website: RVScreen.com

Randy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Have you considered making a "garage" for the "outback"end (slide out bed)

I was thinking a while back on how to attach a tarp or somthing to 
store bikes or other stuff I really didn't want to get wet or keep out of
the heat of the direct sun.

You have done an excellent job on the screen room ,that coming up with a way 
to attach a "garage" wouldn't be a problem.









Just a thought.
MaeJae


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi MaeJae,

I know what you are talking about and I have seen some products that do that. For now, we are concentrating on screen rooms since there appears to be an opportunity out there for a low-cost, light-weight screen room solution.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have a little gap between the side walls and the trailer but nothing annoying.
As for the stakes pulling out. All the time,I'm looking at the bags they sell to hold the bottom down They are about 3 or 4 foot long just fill with water, I don't remember the names of them.
Our skirt fits fine along the trailer 
As for the velcro strips ours keep coming off
every couple of trips. just replace them every now and then.
Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Don,

So far our strips have stayed in place. I suppose velcro's ability to stay put is directly related to the amount of force (or weight) being applied opposite the sticky side. All good information.

Randy


----------

